# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Αποτυχημένοι χώροι διαβίωσης

## ninos

Στο θέμα αυτό, θα παρουσιάσουμε/περιγράψουμε τον, κατ εμάς πάντα, λανθασμένο χώρο και συνθήκες εκτροφής μας, που οδήγησαν το πουλί στο θάνατο ή στην εκδήλωση κάποιας ασθένειας.

----------


## tasos-mo

Έψαχνα ένα θέμα να είναι κατάλληλο για αυτό που θέλω να πω..και το βρήκα,εδώ...
Έχω εξωτερική εκτροφή τα τελευταία 2χρονια,σε ένα υπόστεγο από λαμαρίνα διάλεξα μια γωνία την έκλεισα με μια σιδεροκατασκευη σαν γάμα με διπλό κουνελοσυρμα μονωσα με φιμπραν την λαμαρινα έκανα και μέσα την κατασκευή μου σε καλό μέγεθος για ιθαγενή σιτα πλαστική για κουνούπια...και παει λέγοντας.
Σήμερα που πήγα να τα δω,με την πρώτη μάτια κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά...κοιτάω καλά σε μια ζευγαρωστρα λείπει ένα αρσενικό καναρινακι.κατευθείαν στο μυαλό μου πέρασε για κανένα ποντίκι..ψάχνω για ποντικοκουραδα κτλ τίποτα.και όσο περνάει η ώρα να τα χώνω στις 4γατες τις γιαγιάς μου που κάνουν βόλτες στην αυλή.Για να μην πολυλογώ,μετά από καλο ψαξιμο βρίσκω μια δεντρογαλια ένα μέτρο και κάτι κουλουριασμενη κάτω από την κατασκευή με τα ιθαγενή.Αποτέλεσμα μάχη για να την βγάλω από εκεί που είχε τρυπώσει χωρίς να κάνω ζημιά σε πουλιά και κλούβες.και παραγγελία αρκετών μέτρων πλέον σιδερενιας σιτας.το πάθημα έγινε μάθημα..παιδιά όσοι έχετε εξωτερική εκτροφή μην τσιγκουνευεστε τα λεφτά...δεν ξέρεις ποτέ θα σου κάτσει η στραβή.

----------


## johnrider

> Έψαχνα ένα θέμα να είναι κατάλληλο για αυτό που θέλω να πω..και το βρήκα,εδώ...
> Έχω εξωτερική εκτροφή τα τελευταία 2χρονια,σε ένα υπόστεγο από λαμαρίνα διάλεξα μια γωνία την έκλεισα με μια σιδεροκατασκευη σαν γάμα με διπλό κουνελοσυρμα μονωσα με φιμπραν την λαμαρινα έκανα και μέσα την κατασκευή μου σε καλό μέγεθος για ιθαγενή σιτα πλαστική για κουνούπια...και παει λέγοντας.
> Σήμερα που πήγα να τα δω,με την πρώτη μάτια κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά...κοιτάω καλά σε μια ζευγαρωστρα λείπει ένα αρσενικό καναρινακι.κατευθείαν στο μυαλό μου πέρασε για κανένα ποντίκι..ψάχνω για ποντικοκουραδα κτλ τίποτα.και όσο περνάει η ώρα να τα χώνω στις 4γατες τις γιαγιάς μου που κάνουν βόλτες στην αυλή.Για να μην πολυλογώ,μετά από καλο ψαξιμο βρίσκω μια δεντρογαλια ένα μέτρο και κάτι κουλουριασμενη κάτω από την κατασκευή με τα ιθαγενή.Αποτέλεσμα μάχη για να την βγάλω από εκεί που είχε τρυπώσει χωρίς να κάνω ζημιά σε πουλιά και κλούβες.και παραγγελία αρκετών μέτρων πλέον σιδερενιας σιτας.το πάθημα έγινε μάθημα..παιδιά όσοι έχετε εξωτερική εκτροφή μην τσιγκουνευεστε τα λεφτά...δεν ξέρεις ποτέ θα σου κάτσει η στραβή.



Mια από τα ίδια κάθε χρόνο έχω επίσκεψη από φίδια.
Tα τελευταία 2 χρονια δεν καταφέρνουν να περάσουν στο εσωτερικό του χώρου τοποθετώντας μεταλλική κουνουπόσιτα τα βρίσκω στην είσοδο.

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιάννη καμία πρόταση..είδα δύο ειδών σιτες,μια που δεν διαφέρει πολυ από την πλαστική και μια με πιο χοντρό σύρμαη οποία μου άρεσε πιο πολυ αλλα για τα μέτρα που θέλω η τιμή της θα είναι απογορευτικη.θα πάω να ρωτήσω και άλλου  Δεκτές όλες οι προτάσεις..

----------


## stephan

Απ' όσο ξέρω μπορείς να ρίξεις και θειάφι για φίδια γύρω-γύρω ώστε να απωθούνται αυτού του είδους οι.. επισκέπτες.

----------


## johnrider

> Γιάννη καμία πρόταση..είδα δύο ειδών σιτες,μια που δεν διαφέρει πολυ από την πλαστική και μια με πιο χοντρό σύρμαη οποία μου άρεσε πιο πολυ αλλα για τα μέτρα που θέλω η τιμή της θα είναι απογορευτικη.θα πάω να ρωτήσω και άλλου  Δεκτές όλες οι προτάσεις..




Aπό 1.70 έως 2 ευρώ το τ.μ γαλβανιζέ όχι παραπάνω.
Προσοχή να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με τα πουλιά για να μην πιαστεί κανένα νύχι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λοιπον ημουν πολυ μικρος και δεν ασχολιομουν με κατοικιδια μιας και φοβομουν οτι θα τα κανω να αρρωστενουν,οποτε κατι καναρινια που ειχαμε τα ειχε αναλαβει ο μπαμπας μου!!Στην αποθηκη που τα ειχαμε , ηταν και ενα παραθυρακι και καθε καλοκαιρι ο μπαμπας ανοιγε το παραθυρο και την πορτα γιατι εκανε πολυ ζεστη..συνηθως το θηλυκο καναρινι αρρωστενε απο γριπη και ο καημενος ο μπαμπας μου δεν ηξερε τι να κανει και πηγαινε σε πετ σοπ και επαιρνε τα καταλληλα φαρμα και την εκανε καλα..μια φορα χασαμε μια  καναρα μας και απο τοτε ο μπαμπας ρωτησε κτηνιατρο για αυτο το γεγονος και του εξηγησε τι εγινε...Πλεον οοολα οκ , αφου μπορω πλεον ως 18 χρονων παλικαρι να φροντιζω ζωακια με αγαπη και αποτελεσματικοτητα δοξα το θεο και με την σημαντικη βοηθεια σας πλεον κανω ιδιαιτερα και στον μπαμπα μου καθως φευγω για φοιτητης.... :Happy:

----------


## tasos-mo

> Απ' όσο ξέρω μπορείς να ρίξεις και θειάφι για φίδια γύρω-γύρω ώστε να απωθούνται αυτού του είδους οι.. επισκέπτες.


Ευχαριστώ Στέφανε...το έχω κάνει είδη,έχω ρίξει θειάφι και αρκετά σκόρδα(tip του πατέρα μου).απλώς έλεγα για κάτι μόνιμο για να έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου..

----------


## tasos-mo

> Aπό 1.70 έως 2 ευρώ το τ.μ γαλβανιζέ όχι παραπάνω.
> Προσοχή να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με τα πουλιά για να μην πιαστεί κανένα νύχι.


Αυτή έλεγα και εγω αλλα ένας γνωστός μου έδειξε μια πιο καλή αν δεν κάνω λάθος στα 2.5-2.9€ η οποία δεν τρυπάει με τίποτα ούτε ποντίκι ούτε τίποτα,μάλλον θα τα σκάσω...βέβαια επειδή είναι πολυ πιο σκληρή θα με δυσκολέψει στην τοποθέτηση..αλλα πιστεύω αξίζει τον κόπο..

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Το σμαλτο των δοντιων του ποντικου ειναι 5,5 φορες ισχυροτερο απο το ατσαλι!!!
Αν θελησει το τρωκτικο να μπει, θα μπει!

----------


## δημητρα

δεν θα πω κατι συγκεκριμενο, αλλα φετος πρωτη φορα προσπαθεια εκτροφης σε εξωτερικο χωρο(ολα τα υπολοιπα τα ειχα τα πουλια σε δωματιο σπιτιου) τα προβληματα βροχη,απο απροσκλητους επισκεπτες κουνουπια καιρικες συνθηκες. οσοι εχετε εξωτερικες εκτροφες πραγματικα πολλα μπραβο.

----------


## tasos-mo

> Το σμαλτο των δοντιων του ποντικου ειναι 5,5 φορες ισχυροτερο απο το ατσαλι!!!
> Αν θελησει το τρωκτικο να μπει, θα μπει!


Ηξερα οτι μπορουν να κοψουν πολλα πραγματα αλλα 5.5φορες ισχυροτερο απο το ατσαλι....ασυλληπτο...Απλως πιστευω να μικραινουν οι πιθανοτητες γιατι εστω και τον διπλασιο χρονο να θελουν για να τρυπησουν την ενισχυμενη σιτα, οι 4γατες τις αυλης ,να παρουν μυρωδια και να τα αποτρεψουν...
Δηλαδη Γιαννη λες να μην δωσω τσαμπα λεφτα και να παρω την απλη σιρματινη....?????

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημητρα οντως η εξωτερικη εκτροφη θελει δουλιτσα,οπως και η εσωτερικη βεβαια. Η καθε μια εχει τα θετικα, αλλα και τα αρνητικα της...

----------


## antonisveria

καλησπερα και απο εμενα,εχω εξωτερικη εκτροφη απλα εχω φτιαξει σκεπαστρο για την βροχη και χιονια και αποφυγη τις απευθειας ακτινες ηλιου,τις κλουβες τις εφτιαξα με κουνελοσιτα,απο πανω το εντυσα με κουνουποσιτα και μετα ναιλον για τον χειμωνα,το μονο προβλημα ηταν τα κουνουπια που παρολο την κουνουποσιτα ειχα καποια κρουσματα ευλογιας αλλα οχι σε θανατο.εβαζα πρωι-απογευμα σελεστοδερμ και δεν ειχα προβλημα.......οσο για το κρυο περσι πηγε μεχρι -4 και πηγαν ολα καλα...φετος θα δουμε....

----------

